# Fuel Filter?



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

just a quick question. Do 2002 SER's have a fuel filter? Besides the fuel filter around the fuel pump? I was looking to purchase one for my maintence and I cant find one listed in any parts cateloge. So I opened up the FSM and the only thing they had related to a fuel filter was the one fuel filter in the fuel tank surrounding the fuel pump? No fuel filter in the engine bay? I just want to make sure.!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's a fuel filter thread every 5 days, I swear.

no, that's the only filter, there are no maintenance item fuel filters.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

when would you recommend replacing it? I was reading around 100,000 miles? Any place to buy just the fuel filter around the pump and not the whole assembly? Sorry for posting another FUEL FILTER question chimmike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'd say don't even bother with it.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

aight. thanks for your help!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

they are now considered Non-service items...

Back in the day of leaded fuels....filters were necissary but anymore with the quality of your typical gasoline..they really aren't needed for more then just a safety barrier.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

were suppose to run premium unleaded in SER's right? i think I read that in the FSM or on Nissans website. 93 octane? Just want to make sure.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> were suppose to run premium unleaded in SER's right? i think I read that in the FSM or on Nissans website. 93 octane? Just want to make sure.



Correct .


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

chimmike said:


> there's a fuel filter thread every 5 days, I swear.
> 
> no, that's the only filter, there are no maintenance item fuel filters.



Dear Mike,
On behalf of our brother member PSULEMON I am going to have to ask you to apologize for your rather harsh attitude on these forums. We don't just treat people this way. Now Lemon has been here for three years and he doesn't feel that people should search they should ask the same questions over and over and when someone gets tired of seeing this we should kill ourselves and not take it out on the so called noobs. I am done now.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

your_xtc said:


> Dear Mike,
> On behalf of our brother member PSULEMON I am going to have to ask you to apologize for your rather harsh attitude on these forums. We don't just treat people this way. Now Lemon has been here for three years and he doesn't feel that people should search they should ask the same questions over and over and when someone gets tired of seeing this we should kill ourselves and not take it out on the so called noobs. I am done now.



Bahahaha Fellow brother member, hehe. You know, I used to think that Chimmeke was a big ass hole, but after beein around for a while, I'm kinda glad he tears into people. Sure he can be harsh, but its always to people who say stupid shit like " Hey guys I wanna change out my cams but I'm having trouble getting my splash gaurd off, any tips??  " He also is kindsa harsh to people who ask stuff like "Hey, whats the best exhaust for our car" but he just says what everyone else on the board is thinking.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

your_xtc said:


> Dear Mike,
> On behalf of our brother member PSULEMON I am going to have to ask you to apologize for your rather harsh attitude on these forums. We don't just treat people this way. Now Lemon has been here for three years and he doesn't feel that people should search they should ask the same questions over and over and when someone gets tired of seeing this we should kill ourselves and not take it out on the so called noobs. I am done now.


LOL, I dont think you should of said anything. Whats the reason of posting in a thread that already has all of the technical information that was asked for.:loser:


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> Bahahaha Fellow brother member, hehe. You know, I used to think that Chimmeke was a big ass hole, but after beein around for a while, I'm kinda glad he tears into people. Sure he can be harsh, but its always to people who say stupid shit like " Hey guys I wanna change out my cams but I'm having trouble getting my splash gaurd off, any tips??  " He also is kindsa harsh to people who ask stuff like "Hey, whats the best exhaust for our car" but he just says what everyone else on the board is thinking.


I definately agree with mike. Even though he is completely jealous of our spec's and hates on our wonderful little cars he is completely useful and full of information. My post here was to prove a point though. Refer to b-15 Intake one of the two posts under the QR25 section.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I apologize for nothing. If people think I'm harsh, they don't spend much time in the real world.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

chimmike said:


> I apologize for nothing. If people think I'm harsh, they don't spend much time in the real world.


I agree. I didnt search, so I deserved the harshness. Either way he answered my question. Thanks!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Greg at Mossy said they you don't service it until 100,000. Now in all of my other Nissans maxima, 92 sentra, hardbody, frontier, there was an in-line fuel filter. I wonder why the newer vehicles don't have them. Goofy. if you have a bad batch of fuel and it clogs, you have to rip out the pump and replace that? sucks. it was nice to know you could replace that once a year and not have an issue. I guess nissan has non-clogging injectors! 

Chris 92 and 03 se-r


----------

